# Princess's Single Boer Buck



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Here is Princess's buck kid, he was very weak at birth and now he is doing much better, he is 88% born 12/13/13
he was 7 pounds at birth


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Awe how adorable


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Awwww too cute!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...I WANT BABIES


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Glad he is doing ok.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How cute!!! I thought for sure with her big belly she would have more but he's cute enough to make up for it


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, what a cutie!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! he sure is cute, Princess is just a really good eater a guess lol
and he is doing much better this morning much stronger than he was yesterday


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

IS his fur gray or white on black skin? He is super adorable!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cute! Very intersting looking colors! 

Just wondering, is his pallet ok? It looks a little funny, could just be the really newborn pics though.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

His fur is grey, and white and brown on his head with a white body
what do you mean by pallet??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

His mouth...looks like he might have parrot mouth....but he is still cute


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

yes he does have a slight parrot mouth  but he will be wethered 
he is cute though


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

What a doll. He has very unique coloring!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you
he is so cute!! :grin:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

So cute


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

His mouth might come out of it. I know most of my kids look a little off in the face when they are born but after a few days to a week they are fine.......who did she breed to?


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

I have heard that, that his mouth might fix it's self and she was bred to this guy, his mouth is perfect and so are all his kids so we are guessing he got it from the doe
new picture's of little Lucky too from today, he is doing so much better!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie! Glad he is doing better.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

he is doing much better, he even gained 2oz today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I just can't get over how intersting his color is! He's a throwback in the genetic gene pool for sure!

Glad he is doing better


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He is way cool looking. I love his little nose


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is better, he is adorable


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

he is doing much better, I'm so glad too and now he's staying full longer so now he's eating every 4 hours and not every 3 which is great for me, now I can get a bit more sleep


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie!!!!


----------

